# Degrees of Muscular Definition



## gwcaton (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey , my first poll ! If this isn't the proper forum feel free to move it. Have the dayoff and nothing to do . 

What degree of muscular definition do you have ? Got pics? post one.

Starting to see a line down the middle of abs and between top and middle row of abs


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2004)

sliced should be the "most defined" option, not shredded.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> sliced should be the "most defined" option, not shredded.


Thanks Prince! 

I got this stuff out of an OLD book. 1991- SLICED- Bill Reynolds/Negrita Jade


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I got this stuff out of an OLD book. 1991- SLICED- Bill Reynolds/Negrita Jade



Yeah, I believe that is what I am remembering if from as well, I thought "sliced" was the most defined level in the book?  (maybe I am wrong) I thought that is why the book was named Sliced though?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 6, 2004)

Exactly what I thought!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 6, 2004)

besides, sliced sounds better than shredded


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yeah, I believe that is what I am remembering if from as well, I thought "sliced" was the most defined level in the book?  (maybe I am wrong) I thought that is why the book was named Sliced though?


Sorry Mr. Administrator.
shredded was the most defined level in the book.
There was seven stages respectively:
1.full house
2.hard
3.cut
4.defined
5.ripped
6.sliced
7.shredded
Please tell me what is my state of muscularity.
Can anyone tell me the site through which on can know that how do he look.
I mean how can I know that I m a good looking guy or not


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2004)

well, then the damn book should have been named "Shredded"!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2004)

btw, if you have the book then you have the exact definition it gives for each level of muscularity (according to the book/author) so wouldn't you be able to judge which stage you're in better than us since I assume most us of do not have this book on hand, not to mention we cannot see your back or legs, and pictures can be very deceiving.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 7, 2004)

I dont know my muscular level would u tell me pls


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2004)

using the chart above and the pic posted I would say "cut".

that chart is wacky though, I have always considered *sliced* the highest level of definition and I would say *defined* is below being *cut*.


----------



## pmech (Sep 7, 2004)

I refer back to "pull your pants up"


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Where is the "Fat Ass" option


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where is the "Fat Ass" option



Full house - smooth appearance 

it's all encompassing!


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> using the chart above and the pic posted I would say "cut".
> 
> that chart is wacky though, I have always considered *sliced* the highest level of definition and I would say *defined* is below being *cut*.


OK Thanks anyway Mr.administrator.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2004)

I say cut or defined for myself.  By the way, very nice calf definition gwcaton.


----------



## pmech (Sep 8, 2004)

Thats what I picked. So I was right in assuming fat ass = smooth


----------



## gopro (Sep 10, 2004)

Before a show I did in 1992, which was the most "ripped" I think I ever was, someone told me that "I looked so ridiculously shredded that they could see my pancreas secreting insulin!" LOL!


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 11, 2004)

lol


----------



## Minotaur (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm saying Full House.  People are complimenting me on getting bigger, and there is some definition around my shoulders and chest, but I'm still carrying too much fat.  Full House.


----------

